# msnالجديد ممكن تكلم اي حد وانت اوف لين



## ><)))))*> (26 مايو 2006)

*msnالجديد ممكن تكلم اي حد وانت اوف لين*

*msn 8 live

اتكلم وانت اوف لين

*

http://download.microsoft.com/download/6/0/b/60bb28cd-61e3-4a6c-a9eb-0fc2ccbde1b7/EN/Install_Messenger_Beta.exe


----------



## hima85222 (26 مايو 2006)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع شكرا حبيبي على البرنامج الجميل دة

وربنا يكون معاك ويفرح قلبك

شكرا


----------



## My Rock (26 مايو 2006)

*النسخة الجديدة اسمها*

*Windows Live Messenger*

*من ميزاتها انك تكتب رسالة للي مش موجودين زي الياهو يعني*

*و ممكن تتكلم مع البقية و انت اوفلاين و ممكن تعمل شيرنج فولدر و كثير من المميزات*

*قبل فترة كان البرنامج للمستخدمين الخاصين بتاع مايكروسوفت الي يعملوا تيست للبرنامج و انا كنت واحد منهم و مكنتش قادر تدخل الا بتصريح للايميل*
*المهم قبل فترة قصيرة تم فتح البرنامج للجميع, يعني حمل و استعمل بدون دعوة...*


----------



## hima85222 (26 مايو 2006)

أنا جربتوا ونزلتوا وجبت كل الملحقات البلس بتاعوا والملتى بتاعوا اللى بيفتح اكتر من واحد فى وقت واحد وبصراحة

جميل جدا جدا جدا

شكرا ليكم


----------



## ><)))))*> (27 مايو 2006)

hima85222 قال:
			
		

> راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع شكرا حبيبي على البرنامج الجميل دة
> 
> وربنا يكون معاك ويفرح قلبك
> 
> شكرا



*
انت تأمر يا هيماااااااا  ربنا يباركك*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (27 مايو 2006)

*حلو جدا*

*شكرا ... ربنا يعوضك*

:smil7: :smil7: :smil7: :smil7:​


----------



## hima85222 (27 مايو 2006)

مرسي ليك خلص حبيبي وربنا يفرح قلبك

شكرا


----------



## The_Hero (27 مايو 2006)

*Mille Mercii*

thnx very much for ur programme it is amazing , i'm downloading it now but i'm sure that it will be amazing cuz here is nothing not amazing , every thing here i found is amazing 
:new5: GOD Bless You:new5:


----------



## ><)))))*> (28 مايو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> *حلو جدا*
> 
> *شكرا ... ربنا يعوضك*
> 
> :smil7: :smil7: :smil7: :smil7:​




*ميرسي ليكي يا رائحة ذكية ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا وربنا يباركك


----------

